# EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS USM?



## dwward (Feb 22, 2011)

This has probably been discussed before (sorry I couldn't find it) but is image stabilization really necessary or even desirable in medium zoom like this? 

I know Canon is adding IS to the standard zoom line but I really don't see the advantage or desirability on lenses shorter than 135mm. Especially a fast lens. If I'm shooting something so slow I need IS at 70mm than I'm on a tripod anyway.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 22, 2011)

There are arguments for and against having IS in a short focal length, I for one believe that there are occasions
when IS can help you get a blur free shot even at 24mm in low available light.

And some locations like museums typically don't allow tripods.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 22, 2011)

The 24-105mm IS is very popular, and with higher and higher resolution sensors, IS can make a difference since camera motionappears to have a much larger effect than diffraction.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 22, 2011)

Not necessary for everyone in every situation, but certainly desired. I'm sure it would be used greatly by everyone that has access to it. I'd snatch one up immediately if the new 24-70 came out with IS (and the optics were improved.)


----------



## remy.brooks (Feb 25, 2011)

In a few days i am getting some new equipment... 70-200mm 2.8, 100 mm macro l and a 5d mk ii. i want to get the 24-70 as a general purpose lens with all my other gear so it saves me some money on shipping but im not sure whether its worth waiting for the mk ii and how long do you think we should be waiting for it.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 25, 2011)

"Rumors of it's replacement have been greatly exaggerated" - Mark Twain

But seriously, there have been rumors for at least 3 years that it is being replaced/upgraded with IS, etc. I honestly think they'll eventually release both a new version, and a version with IS. When? No one but Canon knows.

If you need the lens, I would get it now. If the new version is worth upgrading to, you probably wont lose much (5% ?) when you sell yours since the new version will surely be significantly more expensive.


----------



## dwward (Feb 25, 2011)

It's widely believed that a new 24-70 with IS will be 'considerably more expensive', but as a practical matter, how much more expensive will the market support?

The current version carries an MSRP of $1400 making it the most expensive lens in it's category by a significant margin. The 24-105 (admittedly a slower lens) is $150 less and already includes IS. 

Is there enough of a market for a standard zoom at $1900 or $2000 to justify the R&D and production costs for a new lens? 

I will concede that I do not have the years of experience that many of you folks do, and I'm very interested in your insights, but it seems to me that there is a market driven limit to a price increase for a new lens that will hold it to $250 or so. 

It's entirely possible that I'm just naive.


----------



## dwward (Feb 25, 2011)

P.S. Sorry, I meant to add: I've decided I'm going to buy this lens. I'm waiting until April and if there is nothing definitive about an update, I'm going to buy the current version. 

If a new version is released in conjunction with a 5DM3, I will probably buy the kit hoping to save a few bucks on both the camera and the lens.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 25, 2011)

dwward said:


> P.S. Sorry, I meant to add: I've decided I'm going to buy this lens. I'm waiting until April and if there is nothing definitive about an update, I'm going to buy the current version.
> 
> If a new version is released in conjunction with a 5DM3, I will probably buy the kit hoping to save a few bucks on both the camera and the lens.



It would be nice, but I doubt the 5D3 will have this as a kit lens; especially with IS it would just be too expensive of a lens, and would probably put the kit in the $3800-4000 range. I think an updated 24-105/4L would be much more likely.


----------



## dwward (Feb 25, 2011)

bvukich said:


> It would be nice, but I doubt the 5D3 will have this as a kit lens; especially with IS it would just be too expensive of a lens, and would probably put the kit in the $3800-4000 range. I think an updated 24-105/4L would be much more likely.



I hadn't thought about it this way, but of course you're right. The 24/70 is too expensive, heavy and specialized to be offered as a kit lens. 

Ok, so come April if there is no update to the 24-70 I'm buying the current version. 

It's amazing how much people pay for used lenses on eBay. If a new one comes out you can sell the old version for 90% of retail, assuming you retain the orginal box, packaging, etc.


----------

